# Getting EIT, NM After Passing FE Exam



## kirantuniki (Feb 5, 2014)

I have passed FE exam in New Mexico in Oct 2011 and never applied for EIT certification.

Should I have an EIT before taking PE exam in California? I would like to appear for PE in CA for Oct 2014, I have eligibility with Masters and two years of professional experience.

Thank you,

Kiran


----------



## Peele1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Passing the FE exam gives you the EIT designation.

You should be able to get the EIT certificate from your state board.

Somehow I lost my FE/EIT certificate, and I ordered a duplicate from the board when I was working on my PE application.


----------



## kirantuniki (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you, can we take PE exam after pasing FE examination without taking EIT certificate



Peele1 said:


> Passing the FE exam gives you the EIT designation.
> 
> You should be able to get the EIT certificate from your state board.
> 
> Somehow I lost my FE/EIT certificate, and I ordered a duplicate from the board when I was working on my PE application.


----------



## Lomarandil (Feb 6, 2014)

At least in Colorado, passing the FE does not give the EIT designation. To finish the process, you had to have your undergraduate school send an official transcript to the state board.

That said, having a physical certificate is typically not important -- California will want to verify your EIT status directly from the NM state board anyhow.

Might be worth a call to your NM state board.


----------



## leesv (Oct 2, 2014)

I think once you passed the FE, you are an EIT, and yes you do need FE/EIT before you can try to take the PE exam. I have heard from my professor that you have to work under someone with a PE for 3-4 year to qualify to take the PE, getting a master or 2 years related experience doesn't count. I think someone can answer it more clearly


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 2, 2014)

Each state has different regulations so you have to look at your state boards information... for instance because of the types of degrees I hold, there are some states I will never ever be able to practice in, other states you don't need any degrees but can work for 20 or so years and then take the test. Follow the links to your state from the NCEES site and it will outline what the requirements are.


----------

